# Remington 700 SPS DM best bang for the buck?



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

I’m looking at getting my first center fire rifle and a few people recommend the Remington. Is there anything else I should take a look at in the same price range ($600 ish)? I live in CA so my choices are limited (no autos or anything that can hold more than 10 rounds).


----------

